# Help,belly still good?



## bobbygee (Jul 1, 2018)

I had some pork belly cold smoking last night. I used pops' wet cure recipe,and the amazen tray smoker in my MB with no heat. So this morning, I go and check and looks like the tray only burnt thru a single half a row and extinguished. So not smoking for the last 8 hours. It's been hot around here lately, so ambient temp was probably in 80s. Is it the belly still good to try to continue smoking?


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 1, 2018)

This thread, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cold-smoking-bacon-safely.228035/#post-1431405 , specifically @daveomak comment #3 and link might help. Hopefully someone will be along.

Maybe put it in the fridge for right now until you hear from someone.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2018)

Yes it's fine, just put some more pellets in the tray & keep going.
You have cure in it so it's safe even at room temp for hours.
Al


----------



## bobbygee (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanx for the reply guys.I immediately replaced the pellets this time with oak/hickory/cherry blend and started to smoke again. I know some people cold smoke belly bacon in hot weather for 24 hours, so I think I'm good.I know it was cured properly but wasn't sure if the smoke was for more preservation or just flavor.(maybe both?)
  Using my mailbox mod, my amazen pellet smoker was filled with a mix of lumber jack brand char-hickory /cherry mix.(75/25 ratio) I even nuked them for 2 minutes and yet it still went out.Oh well, that is what I get for trying something new on the fly.I guess the char-hickory was the culprit and not good for the AMZP.


----------



## wild west (Jul 1, 2018)

I would make sure the smoker temp is higher than ambiant temp to create air flow or the pellets wont burn. Not easy to cold smoke when its 80 ambient. You could also warm smoke to 145 IT and it will still be good.


----------

